# Log Splitter Hydraulic Oil ??



## brianmorgan17 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm coming to the end of my log splitter build and I have not seen any reference to the oil people are using in their splitters. I am thinking of just using universal tractor fluid and am open for suggestions.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jcl (Jul 7, 2013)

46 wt hyd oil!! it's what most come with. will work good in high temps and cold with a little warm up


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 7, 2013)

ISO46 (SAE20 equivalent) hydraulic fluid in my splitter.


----------



## half (Jul 7, 2013)

*hydro oil*

i would look at the pump manufacturer for pointers, they should recommend a grade. it could be ATF or a DTE oil or even a M grade


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I use HY-Trans, 5 gal buckets at TSC for around 40 bucks. Seems to work fine.

Pics of the splitter or it didn't happen! LOL
We like pictures.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 7, 2013)

Automatic trans fluid.


----------



## wndwlkr (Jul 7, 2013)

I used AW 32 that I ordered thru NAPA & it works good with extreme temps. About 1 dollar per gallon more than universal.


----------



## steved (Jul 8, 2013)

half said:


> i would look at the pump manufacturer for pointers, they should recommend a grade.




This is by far the best answer...no sense guessing or using what works for someone else. Case in point, my generic (Brave-built) splitter calls for:

_Regarding your older Brave Industries log splitter: Our suggestion would be that you use the ATF for your log splitter, as this is considered an all year round fluid. You will definitely need to drain what is in the tank now as you would never want to mix hydraulic oil with ATF. We recommend either Dexron 3 or 4 for the ATF - whichever is available in your area. The other alternative would be to go with just an all purpose general tractor hydraulic oil – AW32.​_


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 8, 2013)

I use 32 wt hydro oil in mine with a bit of gear oil.


----------



## Guswhit (Jul 8, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> I use HY-Trans, 5 gal buckets at TSC for around 40 bucks. Seems to work fine.
> 
> Pics of the splitter or it didn't happen! LOL
> We like pictures.




That's what I use!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## half (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hydro oil*

Well Steved you did the right thing, and it was well written ,easy to understand ,and then people say I use that but i mix something else with it !!!!Why, and what you use may not be the best for someone else s set up . Mind Hydro components are real cheap, so you throw anything at them.
It a wonder someone has not put antifreeze and water in it to run stuff. Its obvious the oil companies cant develop a good hydraulic oil


----------



## splitter77 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well it looks like a lot of people use different oils and they are happy. So as long as your using a good quality oil can you really go wrong? Other then that I would go off of your climate in your area or what temps you plan to spit in and go from there. Costco sells 5 gallon buckets of oil for a good price.


----------



## brianmorgan17 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the inputs. I think I'll run by TSC and get some hydro oil. I will get a few pics up to.
Brian


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 8, 2013)

For the record, I use what is specified in the manual for my 2009 build Huskee splitter. That would be ISO46 (SAE20). They also indicate that ATF may be used in temperatures below 32&deg;F. 

The TSC ISO46 is described as "perfect for log splitters" so it must be good. 

See link: Traveller&reg; All Season Hydraulic Oil ISO 46, 2 gal. - Tractor Supply Online Store


----------



## steved (Jul 9, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> For the record, I use what is specified in the manual for my 2009 build Huskee splitter. That would be ISO46 (SAE20). They also indicate that ATF may be used in temperatures below 32&deg;F.
> 
> The TSC ISO46 is described as "perfect for log splitters" so it must be good.
> 
> See link: Traveller&reg; All Season Hydraulic Oil ISO 46, 2 gal. - Tractor Supply Online Store




I want to remember someone over at BITOG did some work with Traveler hydraulic oil and found it wasn't all that great? That was probably almost two years ago. I want to remember it was nothing to get excited about...that's the reason I didn't use it originally (I used Mystik JT5 instead).

I just ordered a 5-gallon pail of HTC#112 in ISO32 from Schaeffer Oil because I needed that extra bit to get free shipping. I was going to use Schaeffer's ATF, but it will be easier to keep using hydraulic oil (although I will be dropping from a ISO46 to an ISO32). I'm also going to do some re-plumbing of my lines to eliminate some tight bends.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the good stuff in my tractors (JD Hy-Gard or Kubota equivalent), but it's not worth it for splitters, IMO. I've never seen any complaints from the army of Huskee splitter owners that have Traveler in them. Maybe time will tell.


----------

